# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  عـــــبارات مــــؤلمة تجعلك تفكر دوما

## معاذ ملحم

*عـــــبارات مــــؤلمة تجعلك تفكر دوما" .....* 

__ 

*-أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها* 


_-أن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده.._ 



_-أن تحصي عدد انتكاساتك فيعجزك العد.._ 


_-أن تتمنى عودة زمان جميل انتهى.._ 


_-أن تتذكر إنساناً عزيزاً رحل بلا عودة.._  


_-أن تكتشف أن لا أحد حولك سواك.._  


_-أن تنادي بصوت مرتفع فلا يصل صوتك.._ 


_-أن تشعر بالظلم وتعجز عن الانتصار لنفسك.._  

_-أن تبدأ تتنازل عن أشياء تحتاج إليها باسم الحب.._  

_-أن تضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادئك لتساير الحياة.._  


_-أن تضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبك.._ 


_-أن تضع أجمل مالديك تحت قدميك كي ترتفع عالياً وتصل إلى القمة.._  


_-أن تتظاهر بما ليس في داخلك كي تحافظ على بقاء صورتك جميلة.._  


_-أن تصافح بحرارة يداً تدرك مدى تلوثها.._  


_-أن تعاشر أناساً فرضت عليك الحياة وجودهم في محيطك.._ 


_-أن تغمض عينيك على حلم جميل وتستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم.._ 


_-أن ترى الأشياء حولك تتلوث وتتألم بصمت.._  




_-أن تقف عاجزاً عن الإحساس بشعور جميل يتضخم به قلب أحدهـم تجاهك.._  

_-أن تكتشف أنك تمثل شطراً عظيماً من خارطة أحلام إنسان ما.. وتدرك خذلانك المسبق له.._ 

_-أن تمد يدك لانتشال أحدهم فيسحبك لإغراقك معه.._  


_-أن تشعر بأنك خسرت أشياء كثرة لم يعد عمرك يسمح باسترجاعها.._  


_-أن تلتقي شخصاً شاطرك نفسك يوماً فتكتشف أن مشاغل الحياة قد غيــبتك عن ذاكـــرته تماماً.._  


_-أن تمر عليك لحظة تتمنى التخلص فيها من ذاكرتك.._  


_-أن تجلس مع نفسك فلا تجدها.._  


_-أن يتغير الذين من حولك فجأة.. وبلا مقدمات تؤهلك نفسياً لتقبل الأمر.._  

_-أن تطرح على نفسك أسئله لا تملك القدرة على الإجابة عليها.._  


_-أن تصافحهم بأستفساراتك فيصفعوك بإجاباتهم.._  



_-أن تفني نصف عمرك بزراعة الورد في طريقهم.. وتفني نصف عمرك الآخر لتجنب أشواكهم التي زرعوها في طريقك.._  


_-أن تكتشف بعد الأوان أنك مدرج لديهم في قائمة الأغبياء.._ 


_-أن تلوح مودعاً لأشياء لا تتمنى توديعها يوماً.._  


_-أن تبكي سراً.. فقط لأن أحدهم أقنعك يوماً بأن البكاء نوع من أنواع الضعف الإنساني.._ 


_-أن تصل يوماً إلى قناعة أن كل من مر بك أخذ جزءآ منك ومضى._
_._

__

----------


## السراب الخفي

كلام جميل كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بالضبط 

يسلمو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السراب الخفي  
_كلام جميل كل الشكر والتقدير_


 كل الشكر لك يا صديقي على المرور 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_بالضبط 

يسلمو
_


 حلوه هاي بالضبط  :SnipeR (9): 

شكرا إلك يا ميسم على المرور السريع

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هلا فيك يا محمد 

و ثانكس على المرور صديقي

----------


## المتميزة

_-أن تكتشف أن لا أحد حولك سواك.._
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

-أن تحصي عدد انتكاساتك فيعجزك العد..
كتير رائع شكرا

----------


## keana

-أن تلوح مودعاً لأشياء لا تتمنى توديعها يوماً.. 



هاي الجمله بكتني لاني اليوم ودعت اخوي

وكل اخواني مسافرين
وهمه كل شي عندي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

_-أن تحصي عدد الردود فيفرحك العدد.._

_ثانكس لكم جميعا على المرور_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  مشكور معاذ  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

_-أن تمد يدك لانتشال أحدهم فيسحبك لإغراقك معه.._ 

_يسلموا معاذ موضوع فتح جروح كتير ._

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا مها على المرور 

شكرا عبدالله على المرور يا عصفور 


كلكم  ذوووق 

 :SnipeR (62):  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## سويتر

-أن تضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادئك لتساير الحياة.. 

أن تلتقي شخصاً شاطرك نفسك يوماً فتكتشف أن مشاغل الحياة قد غيــبتك عن ذاكـــرته تماماً.. 


thanks

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لمرورك يا سويتر

----------

